# Some Shrimp Shots



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I got a new camera and am still learning how to use it! So I take lots of photos of which 1/3 are decent. Here a few that I shot this week while playing around!

Shrimp war!









Another bout!









A very red cherry on some fissidens









Rotala sp. 'Colorata'









Let me know what improvements I could make


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great shots, my favorite is the second picture just because of the healthy downoi in the background. I can't give you any quality advice on photo taking but I've always seen very focused shots which seem to focus on everything. I would be interested in learning how to correct for that myself. Anyways, I think your shots look better than anything I could do with my fancy old camera. I'm jealous! 

-John N.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice shots.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Great shots.......I love that fissidens.
That's a moss right?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks, yes it is a moss


----------



## lilalex0145 (Feb 3, 2007)

I :heart: the cherry!


----------

